# اسئلة فى اساسيات الكهرباء



## حمدان المغني (11 أغسطس 2011)

*لكي يكون الامر واضح وقبل ان اشتري بطارية 200 امبير 
لو اشتريت بطارية 200 امبير وركبت عليها الانفرتر من 12فولت الى 240فولت \ 1200 وات

لو شغلت عليها تلفزيون 100 وات + لمبتين 100 وات كم من الوقت بالضبط ستظل معي شغالة دون انقطاع التيار الكهربائي ؟؟






ثانياً : لو اخذت بدل بطارية 200 امبير بطاريتين ابو 100امبير وربطتهما على التوازي هلل ستعطي نفس النتيجة للبطاربة ابو 200 امبير ..؟؟* 



ثالثاً " نسمع دائما مصطلحات ومسميات كهربائية مثل

الفولت
الوات
الامبير
الفاز
هرتز

فما الفرق بين كلا منهم وماتعريفهم وهل هناك علاقة مشتركة بينهم يعني فولت يساوي كذا هرتز او امبير يساوي كذا وات والعكس ,, ارجوا يكون استفساري واضح ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أغسطس 2011)

فى هذه السلسلة
سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية 
شرح لأسئلتك

الا تجد أنها كثيرة أن تضع عنوان "لمن يعرف فقط؟؟" ثم تسأل عن تعريفات فى الكهرباء؟
إن كنت لا تجد كفاءآت هنا فلماذا تسأل
و بالنسبة للبطاريات فقد أجبتك مرارا على هذا السؤال ولا أرى معنى لتكراره كما أنك ذكرت أنك اقنعت أصدقائك و اشتريت منهم بطاريات كثيرة!!!! الآن تقول أنك ستشترى بطارية؟؟؟ وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t277411.html


----------



## حمدان المغني (12 أغسطس 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> فى هذه السلسلة
> سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية
> شرح لأسئلتك
> 
> ...


====================================

مشكور على هذه الاخلاق الرفيعة بالطرح والنقد الجااااااااااااارح

لا اجد مبررا لكل هذا الغضب 

وعلى العموم ,, لا انكر بأن هناك مهارات وكفاءات عالية جداً وسبق وقلت هذا

وبالرغم من انني لم استفيد من اللينك الذي حطيت لانني كنت اريد اجابات مختصرة بدل ما اضيع في بحر الدوائر الكهربائية . لكن لك الشكر يا اخي 


وخليك شوية هادىء احنا برمضان استحملنا 

ولا تكون تصوووووم عطووووف كن اتسحر سحور جامد هههههههههههههههههة

اشكرك وآسف على اي ازعاج او زعل سببت لك مع خاص تحياتي ..


----------

